# Wow



## FinaNewbie (Dec 17, 2004)

[edit] Please do not spam our forum.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

delete this crap hank


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

This stuff goes here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=163
:drunk: :freak:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

FinaNewbie said:


> I came across this social networking website called WowFriends.com one day and found that they have this cool mobile service available for cell phones and PDA’s.
> Now I can use my cell phone to message people, look up friends, write testimonials, check horoscopes and do other fun stuff like that anywhere.
> Check it out at: http://www.wowfriends.com/mobile.php
> Oh I think you need to sign up first to use the mobile service … but everything is FREE, so why not?  See you there! :wave:


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww not wow friends. ~

*coughspamsitecough*

nothing in life is free... free to us, but they get money for harvesting our email addresses... and the like.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

"Want free money? Just send your credit card number and social security number to..."

want to advertise? become a hobbytalk sponsor. these sort of things make me laugh...


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

RCMits said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww not wow friends. ~
> 
> *coughspamsitecough*
> 
> nothing in life is free... free to us, but they g...et money for harvesting our email addresses... and the like.


Please explain.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

pepe said:


> Please explain.


when you sign up for these "friend" sites most of them ask for your name and email address.. some ask for age and location... etc

its all marketing, and survey harvesting which can be sold to companies.

in turn, it creates email lists that can be bought and sold and that is where the spamming starts. 

these lists fetch for $$ from marketing companies that catogorize these email address by... let's say... people who are interested in.. music of this nature.. or... these hobbies. why do you think most of these sites ask for so much interests...

more or less.. in a nutshell...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please do not spam our forum.


----------

